# Elverys Sale : Rugby Jerseys Half Price



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Official Ireland Rugby jerseys

Half Price or Less in Elverys

[broken link removed]

Free deliveries for purchases over €50 with online shopping, or visit in-store.


----------



## putsch (18 Feb 2009)

Are these the jerseys the guys in IL&P were wearing?


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

€35 for a plastic geansaí - no thanks all the same.


----------



## shesells (19 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Official Ireland Rugby jerseys
> 
> Half Price or Less in Elverys
> 
> ...


 
*There's a reason!!!!!*

Jerseys are being changed at the end of the 6 nations which makes these jerseys current for just 3 more matches!


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

I still wear my old shirts. I quite like them!


----------



## shesells (19 Feb 2009)

I like my old ones too but I got at least a full season out of all of them. In fact I liked the last one so much I didn't bother getting one of the current ones which IMO are awful. Fingers crossed the new ones will be less .....hmmmm....less lycra-tastic!

I prefer away jerseys too! Oh and I wish they would do proper womens jerseys in small sizes. I end up buying a 10 year old boy size! Only downside is 10 year olds have shorter arms than me!


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2009)

shesells said:


> ... Oh and I wish they would do proper womens jerseys in small sizes. ...


They do - we have women's teams as well.


shesells said:


> ... Only downside is 10 year olds have shorter arms than me!


But Mother Nature has her own ways of compensating.


----------



## shesells (19 Feb 2009)

I mean jerseys for women fans. The sizes they do at the moment are way too big!


----------



## Smashbox (20 Feb 2009)

Surely buying youths works out cheaper!


----------



## bren1916 (20 Feb 2009)

Just ask for a Stringer size jersey..that should do the trick.

Shouldn't you be at home making dinner and baking bread anyway?...


----------

